# reusing transfer paper for more than one shirt???



## Easton15 (Dec 17, 2014)

was just wondering if you can use the same sheet of paper to do sublimation on more than 1 tshirt? and if you can, how many do you think you can do before its bad? any help would be great.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

will not work don't


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

will work a little, as some ink will be left over from the first pressing, but nowhere near enough to have a good product. 
you only get one use out of each transfer printed.


----------



## Sacman (Jan 20, 2014)

But sub transfer paper is so cheap when compared to other types of transfer paper.

8.5x11 Ink Jet transfer paper runs $.50 and up for the cheapest where dye sub paper is about $.13 for the same size. And the more you buy the cheaper it gets. $13 for a pack of 100 sheets is awesome and gives you plenty to play with as you figure things out. Those prices are from coastal. There are other sources that probably offer cheaper or more expensive. I like dealing with Coastal personally. 

Conde sells better regular transfer paper but it is $.80 and up for theirs and their sub paper is still in the $.13 range at the low end. 

Build the price into your cost.


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

Try it!
We try weird ideas all the time.
Let us know!


----------

